# Europe Family Vacation Summer 2007



## Fitzriley (Jan 16, 2006)

We are just starting to look at the possiblilty of 3 weeks in Europe in late June to July of 2007. 2 weeks would be timeshare, 1 week at a friend's home in Switzerland. We will be a family of 4 (Mom, Dad and 2 kids, 6 and 8 at the time of travel. Thinking of Germany for 1 week and Italy for the 2nd. We have not yet traveled in Europe with the kids and would appreciate any suggestions of places to stay, things to see, things to avoid. My husband was there 15 years ago for a few months, but I am sure everything is different now.

Thanks,
Joan


----------



## artlover (Jan 20, 2006)

June and July in Europe are high season, so it's good that you're planning in advance.  I don't know who your timeshare co. is, but from my own experience and what I've gathered here, Italy is very difficult to get (we couldn't get it when our daughter was studying in Siena last May.)  

I love Spain and there are lots of places on the beach where you could combine a beach trip with some great sightseeing.  Offhand, I think with kids, Nerja would be a top location for this because it's smaller, good beaches, and great caves.  Plus there are lots of t.s. there.

Check out guidebooks at bookstores and explore sites such as Fodors.com and RickSteves.com etc. as well as websites such as eurotrip.com; slowtravelcom, spainlist.com, spainalive.com, or just google various places and see what appeals to you.

Have fun planning...and let your kids get involved--they'll enjoy it too (that's how I've ended up with an "Italian daughter!")


----------



## Conan (Jan 20, 2006)

Italy to me means Florence and Rome.
Both belong on the 'things I'll see before I die' list, but
 Summer + two young children = two strikes against


----------



## Loes (Jan 21, 2006)

Joan,

For southern Germany you could try Ferienclub Oberstaufen. A very nice resort with some children's facilities (see the Mondi holiday website www.mondiholiday.de ). Things to do with young children in the area: a ride with a cablecar (several cablecars available in the area), visit the famous castle of mad king Ludwig: Neuschwanstein, a trip to lake Bodensee where you can take a boatride. For Italy it will be hard to get a timeshare in summer, unless you want to stay in the Italian Alps. You could also consider a mobile home rental on a campsite, for instance at Lake Garda or the Adriatic coast, both very good areas to stay with kids and not too far from Venice, which will probably be interesting for your children as well. A reputable rental company of mobile homes and tents is canvas holidays: www.canvasholidays.co.uk .

Loes.


----------



## swift (Jan 22, 2006)

I have this book and find it a very good read.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/07...103-1078491-7371824?n=507846&s=books&v=glance


----------



## ojoy (Jan 29, 2006)

*Europe w/family*

We used "Take Your Kids to Europe" and it was really quite useful for kid-friendly ideas.


----------



## Giselherr (Jan 29, 2006)

*For Italy, if at all possible*

Try to get to Pompey and Herculaneum -- it's a bit far to go, but you'll get a better feel for the Roman Empire world than you will from Rome.

For Germany, check to see if the Landshuter Hochzeit is scheduled at the time you will be there.  This should really fascinate the kids if it is as, when I was there, they had jousting with knights wearing armor, etc, etc.


----------



## Fitzriley (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you for all of your ideas. I will order the books at Amazon and have fun planning where to go!


----------



## katrina1234 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Japanese going to Egypt on a package tour*

I'm a Japanese going to Egypt on a package tour in May 07. The agent with whom I booked uses a firm called Executive travel in Egypt. Has anyone had any dealings with this company? Any feedback anyone can offer on the hotels and Nile cruisers they use? I want to know your opinion. Do you have any information on Tour Company called on executive travel? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 21, 2008)

*Twilight Zone*

Am I the only one that finds himself living in 2008?


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 21, 2008)

Jimster said:


> Am I the only one that finds himself living in 2008?



LOL!  I didn't even know TUG kept posts this long.  :annoyed:


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 21, 2008)

Wonder how the OP's trip went?


----------



## Conan (Apr 21, 2008)

Summer heat can be brutal, especially in Florence and Rome.
If you can go in June and not July the odds of getting tolerable weather will be more in your favor.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. 

A dormant thread - two years old - comes alive again.

The new life purports to be for a tour that Katrina plans to take .... last year.

Then rklein responds to the OP (posted over two years ago) with virtually the same response he gave over two years ago.

I think I'll resume planning my 2007 vacation now.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 21, 2008)

:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## KforKitty (Apr 21, 2008)

And since when was Egypt in Europe?

Kitty


----------



## Conan (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Then rklein responds to the OP (posted over two years ago) with virtually the same response he gave over two years ago.


 
So much for my powers of memory, but at least I'm consistent!


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 21, 2008)

My wife, two daughters, four grandchildren and one son-in-law are planning to go to Italy and Greece in July 2009, any recommendations?


----------



## eal (Apr 21, 2008)

My first suggestion would be to start a new thread...


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs guys.  This made my day.   

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2008)

My DW and I hope to celebrate our 25th with a "points" vacation in Italy in 2010. It was only natural for me to read this thread. I had no idea of the date, and it really spaced me out with that first (second time around) post. I actually read it a couple f times before moving to the next post.  

Anyhow, I'll make it a point to come back at a later date to plan this trip semi-publically here on TUG. Hoping that Brian, Dave, Pat (camachinist) and a few others can chime in on the open forum at that time.


----------

